# Net or cradle ?



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Do you prefer a net or a cradle ?

What size and type of net do you prefer ?


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Net - Frabill Big Kahuna or similar.


A net is easier to use if your fishing by yourself.

A net is alot safer. 

Your fishing with your friend, wife, child, you hook a fish and they are handling the cradle. You go to bring the fish into the cradle and either the fish jumps, or the lure pulls loose. The person handling the cradle is likely to get a face full of hooks because they have to be so close to the water with the cradle.


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

Gotta agree with Weatherby. We used a Cradle year before last and it was OK at best. Impossible if by yourself. Bought one of the Big Kahunas and it simplified everthing about the release process. Much easier to get a fish in the net than the cradle, too.


----------



## Bub (Jan 5, 2008)

Neither. This doesn't actually answer your question but I prefer a Boga grip. I also carry a net but used it only twice this past year (first two fish). I can lip a fish, grab the pliers off my side and have the fish unhooked twice as fast as I can with a net. Typically a net requires more unhooking of hooks from the net than the fish. I've bent leaders, straightened hooks and busted balsa baits when the fish rolls in a net. Nets can also be hard on scales, slime and fins. Never used a craddle because I typically fish alone. My friends are to cheap to by a musky set-up!


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

I land Musky with a net and revive/release them with a cradle as long as I have partners in crime. If you fish alone the cradle is a bad idea.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

What weatherby said. I tried the boga grip thing to save room and a 50+ fish ripped them out of my hand and shook them off and into the lake. never again. I now have a huge Frabill PowerLock.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Big net is the way to go. Keep fish in the water while you unhook and/or untangle lure from net. If you can leave the lure in the net for a minute or so and get the fish out cleanly, then by all means you should.

I used a cradle once and I will never use one again.

CG


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I bought a Beckman Hogpen Finsaver last year and I LOVE IT. I also have a boga grip and have never had any problems using it for handling the fish after removing the hooks. We always use the BOGA to lift fish and/or handle fish for photos etc. Keep the fish happy and my hands even happier!


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

crittergitter said:


> Big net is the way to go. Keep fish in the water while you unhook and/or untangle lure from net. If you can leave the lure in the net for a minute or so and get the fish out cleanly, then by all means you should.
> 
> I used a cradle once and I will never use one again.
> 
> CG


What didn't you like about the cradle?


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Cradles are a two man operation for sure .. I don't really like em... I've had the Frabill kwik kradle for years, since they first came out ( Net/cradle hybrid ) and I like it and it works good. ... But it's a bit much when I'm fishing alone because of it's size. so I may get a regular beckman or frabill for my solo ventures. Boga grips are a pretty good tool too. Once in the net, use the boga to secure the mouth of the fish, then getting the lure out is much easier.. and lifting the fish out of the net is easier as well.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

I use the Frabill Power Catch, not sure what size. I think it&#8217;s 31x34, for sure it&#8217;s not the Big Kahuna, that thing is just to big. Had one and did not like it at all.

Musky Guy was saying that he likes the Boga Grip to gain control of the fish after he has it in the net. That&#8217;s a great idea for a person like myself, that fishes by them selves. 
I&#8217;ll be looking into getting something like the Boga Grip&#8217;s.


Do you folks think these will work?

http://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0012971013780a.shtml


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

I don't know if that would handle the torque from a big musky but it sure looks like a useful tool for bass or catfish.


----------



## Bub (Jan 5, 2008)

MadMac said:


> What weatherby said. I tried the boga grip thing to save room and a 50+ fish ripped them out of my hand and shook them off and into the lake. never again. I now have a huge Frabill PowerLock.


I don't hang a Boga grip over the boat without it attached securely to me or the boat, and that wrist strap doesn't meet the definition of secure! I've handled fish into the mid 40's with it. I've never landed a 50" fish so I can't comment on that. I did, however, say that I carried a net too. Always have a back-up, eh! I'll probably net my first 50", I hope! I just prefer to keep most fish in the water and not deal with the tangled mess. Huge salt water fish, many much stronger than the musky, are handled and released with the Boga everyday. I have watched a fair number of fishermen net muskies. I can honestly say that I have yet to see anyone using a net handle and release a fish faster than I can with the Boga. I did see a guy last year catch two and release them after a picture with the long handled lip gripper Rapala's. That was also a smooth and fast transition from hooks, to hand, picture and release. I think he was faster than me . In the end, it's all about preference. Good luck!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Yeah, I got too excited and forgot the wrist lanyard. The boga worked fine for me on several mid 30s fish. Just didn't want to chance losing another big fish. I couldn't believe how easily that fish pulled it from my grasp. I'm only 5'6" but weigh 190 lbs so it's not like I didn't have a death grip on the thing either. lol


----------

